# Configuration d'un compte Mail GMX



## Archimoi (12 Juillet 2014)

Bon, j'ai un petit souci avec un nouveau compte mail en GMX. Je l'ai configurer sur Mail, je peux envoyer, des messages sans soucis, mais lorsuq'on m'envoie des mails sur cette adresse, je ne le reçois pas. Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonne configuration Mail ? J'ai bien mis pop.gmx.com pour le serveur d'envoi.  Merci de votre aide...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

c'est surement PAS pop.gmx.com en serveur envoi
ca se serait pour reception

en envoi ca serait smtp.quelquechose
en faisant gaffe aux details ( identifiants , port , ssl ou pas etc)

ttu peux sans doute provisoirement mettre le smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès s'il autorise


----------



## Archimoi (13 Juillet 2014)

Effectivement, c'est une erreur de transcription de ma part, c'est bien le serveur de réception dont je parlais ! A présent, me reste à savoir, car ce n'est pas précisé quoi mettre pour les SSL et consort ....


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2014)

Si c'est un service un minimum serieux y a une aide ou assistance  ou FAQ 

si y a pas,  ce serait un très mauvais signe,  mauvaise qualité
un détail? surement pas , surtout en cas de problème!

et alors  songer à changer très vite de service email
(surtout si tu payes pour ca !)


----------



## Archimoi (13 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour ton aide, je vais voir cela de près ....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2014)

Archimoi a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide, je vais voir cela de près ....



La procédure en allemand : GMX IMAP pour les screen descend dans la page 

Et en POP3 : https://hilfe.gmx.net/mailprogramme/pop3.html


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> La procédure en allemand : GMX IMAP pour les screen descend dans la page
> 
> Et en POP3 : https://hilfe.gmx.net/mailprogramme/pop3.html


  Pas étonnant que le service indique ce qu'il faut faire
(et c'est  précis et clair, nettement plus clair que certaines  pages aide de certains services francais  nettement plus "opaques" que chez les teutons)


----------

